# american testosterone ugl order



## bigguyky (Apr 29, 2016)

*anyone have experience with American testosterone ugl?  just placed first order there... lil nerve racking.*


----------



## loudog (Apr 29, 2016)

bigguyky said:


> *anyone have experience with American testosterone ugl?  just placed first order there... lil nerve racking.*


I just got burned by American Testosterone no money no product no response. I know this isn't what you wanna hear but you might be on the verge of getting ripped off. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## brazey (Apr 30, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## The_northman1522 (Apr 30, 2016)

bigguyky said:


> *anyone have experience with American testosterone ugl?  just placed first order there... lil nerve racking.*


You better see if you can cancel your money transaction asap

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## S4labrat (May 3, 2016)

Welcome, and sorry to hear the struggle on your order.


----------



## Anabolik2k (May 4, 2016)

AT is ripping people off and running, hope you didnt send them much $$$...


----------



## Mindgame516 (May 22, 2016)

i orderd from them about a year ago and hes shit was complete fake. i complained and pmed him he dident do anythinig then i started posting about it everywhere and he sent me my money cash in the mail back. but even if you got gear you would have been pinning pure oil. so fuck them. 

thats what makes me not come on sponsered boards anymore, all they have to do is pay there fees and they can have a link that sells you cat pisss and everyone post when they first get their bottles.... TD!!! my gear came and its awesome. people need to realize their just giving out false info leading dummys to thinking there g2g and if their trying help people out on the forums you  wont post about quality of the gear until yhou have been running it.

i dont know if im allowed to post other forums names in here, pm me if you want but try the forum thats ran strictly by members no paid sponser and mods who ban you for speaking out against them, or delete negative post


----------



## 187Infidel (May 29, 2016)

Fucking hate scammers!! Hope you get your money back bro.


----------

